
Stem Careers and Ageism: a possible explanation - gatinsama
https://www.nber.org/papers/w25065
======
gatinsama
"We find that the initially high economic return to applied STEM degrees
declines by more than 50 percent in the first decade of working life. This
coincides with a rapid exit of college graduates from STEM occupations. Using
detailed job vacancy data, we show that STEM jobs change especially quickly
over time, leading to flatter age-earnings profiles as the skills of older
cohorts became obsolete."

